# flat bar road vs. hybrid??? need help



## schwag27 (Jun 1, 2011)

can someone please explain to me the major differences between a flat bar road bike and a hybrid, or are they one in the same?

thank you!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think they're the same, and I think they both suck. But that's not a very useful answer to your question, at least unless it dissuades you from getting one and you get a bike that's good at something. Which I'd encourage.

There's really too much variation from manufacturer to manufacturer to make a very consistent definition. I've noticed though that things sold as hybrids have been getting a little more mountain bike-inflected lately, with (incredibly shitty) suspension forks and (cheap, low end) disc brakes on many models.

When a manufacturer offers both, the thing sold as a flat bar road bike will have a lighter frame and wheels, skinnier tires, and higher gearing. They typically have V-brakes, but some actually have road brakes.

The drop bars are one of the biggest advantages road bikes have going, though, and there's an incredible diversity of things road bikes can be good at. I think almost any task someone has in mind for a hybrid is better performed by a road bike or a XC hardtail with slicks. I only say "almost" because I'm open to the possibility that someone can think of something a hybrid does better.


----------



## schwag27 (Jun 1, 2011)

i was looking at some bikes such as the giant roam 2 - a lockable front suspension but a mild mountain bike. but my commute will be 10 miles each way. i have kind of learned that it seems that that is not the way to go. 5 miles is city street work and 5 miles is paved trail. seems like a road bike would be best. i also looked at some 29ers with a lockable front suspension but it seemed liked the weight would be a disadavantage on my commute. 

what would be the advantage of a XC hardtail with slicks (what kind of bike is that?)

the big kicker is my budget is about $500 (or less if i can find used)

thanks for input


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

No I don't agree that they are the same.
Flat bar road bike is simply road bike with flat bar in my case with the 10 spd I have 10 spd trigger shifter on the Sram force and brake levers that work with canti brake. Cannondale used to have a model call road warrior.

Hybrid a cross between comfort bike and mountain bike. Another word worse of both world. They are more upright, some with adjustable riser bar, gripshift, even disc brake. They are more comfortable than mountain bike but do not have the off road capability or durability. They are much slower than road bike especially with 26" commuter tires. 

I would prefer Bianchi milano the cafe racer at least it looks better than most hybrid.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The most common mountain bikes are still XC hardtails - front suspension, but a traditional, diamond-shaped frame with no extra bouncy or swingy parts. The big advantage is that the manufacturers take the bikes and their riders seriously. With a mid-range model, at least, you get a geometry that's appropriate for athletic riding. If you pedal more-or-less continuously for all ten miles, you're riding athletically. If you coast a lot, you might actually be better off with something else, or with an entry-level frame that's conducive to a more upright position. The Giant Revel is an example.

Make some calls and see if any of your local shops carry used bikes. You get the benefit of trying a bunch of different bikes, so you can make a more informed decision, and you start on something in good mechanical shape.

If used is just not happening, check out the Fuji Newest 4.0, or see if Performance Bike has something cheap enough. Fuji and Performance tend to be pretty good for stretching a buck.


----------



## schwag27 (Jun 1, 2011)

the last i looked at was the cannondale quick cx4... but i am leaning towards more of a flat bar road bike now for sure... i will need to carry a back pack to work so i don't want the bent over approach...

BUT i would love a real lockable front suspension mountain bike that i could use dual purpose... a set of slicks for commuting and a set of mountain to venture of road (closest trail might be an hour from me though i am in chicago) i just don't like the idea of riding 20 miles a day on a heavy bike and i can't afford a light mtb


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

schwag27 said:


> what would be the advantage of a XC hardtail with slicks (what kind of bike is that?)
> 
> thanks for input


Cannondale badboy would be something you may want to look for, you may be able to find some used. I like the new one with the solo lefty it's pretty cool looking.

This may help for your seach
http://bike.jaxed.com/cgi-bin/bike....&itm=&state=&ps=&pe=&ys=&ye=&so=d&submit=+GO+


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I think the old Rockhoppers and Iguanas and whatnot that are still on the road are a great dual-purpose MTB. They're relatively light, especially if you get one that was a more serious bike back in the '80s, there's no heavy, bouncy, non-functional POS fork on the front, but they can also clear the big tires that you'll want if you do hit some trails.

You can put the handlebars on a road bike pretty high if that's what you want. So you don't need to have any lower a riding position than you want to. I highly recommend using panniers if you have to take anything with you on a commute. You can do that on either a road or a mountain bike.


----------



## schwag27 (Jun 1, 2011)

the last i looked at was the cannondale quick cx4... but i am leaning towards more of a flat bar road bike now for sure... i will need to carry a back pack to work so i don't want the bent over approach...

BUT i would love a real lockable front suspension mountain bike that i could use dual purpose... a set of slicks for commuting and a set of mountain to venture of road (closest trail might be an hour from me though i am in chicago) i just don't like the idea of riding 20 miles a day on a heavy bike and i can't afford a light mtb


----------

